# Thank you Lucky for being with us



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

As most of you know we lost Lucky 11 days ago. It was obvious that he was getting weaker and losing more weight. He still loved people food but was falling a lot and was often unable to get himself up without someone there to help. We made the decision Saturday morning after he was up most of the night . I slept with hi downstairs and he couldn't get comfortable. Spent all of his last 72 hours with him w/ the exception of the 2 hours I ran to the store to buy more rugs. our vet called on Saturday but I missed the call and then we talked on Sunday and she said she listened to my three messages in succession and she agreed it was time. Lucky got pasta on Friday, steak on sat and pasta again on Sunday. He got his doggy Sundae from DQ from our son and I got him Chicken Tenders on Monday. Yes those were his favorites. I couldn't take him for a tractor ride he was too weak and pain filled but we slept together for the final night my hand on him as often as it could be. Our vet who Lucky would bark and chase whenever she mowed her field next to our fence talked about Lucky's size and bark and how he would still surprise her even though she was looking for him. Lucky growled the whole time our friend was there and we gave extra pain meds before she came . I am so grateful to her for everything she has done for us. Lucky left us from his bed in our sunroom. It is the end of an era I don't have Daisy or Lucky anymore. I've been trying to write this for the past week but I read my name and my signature and realize my pups ,Daisy and Lucky ,the girls are all gone. 
Lucky thank you for being my traveling companion ,my hiking partner and my all around ever present friend. I miss you more than I can find words to express. you were my last link w/ Daisy. I hope the two of you are together and she is probably telling you about her plans to run the joint. Tell her I love and miss her.I know Chevy and Thunder were not your favorites but tell them I miss their cuddles. I have to stop now b/c I'm in tears but I cant do this at home as I either go outside or read so I don't have to deal with how much I miss you. You were and are my heart. Thank you for loving me.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have no words that could come close to comforting your but you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a nice tribute to your Lucky. I am so sorry, hugs to you.


----------



## eljudo (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss...I am still going through a similar process, best wishes for you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This makes me so sad. I am so very, very sorry for your loss. Lucky was very much loved by you and he knew that. I hope Charlie can help heal your heart.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Big hugs to you, they were all lucky to be part of your family :hugs:


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Daisy and Lucky were obviously very well loved and cared for all the way up to their last moment. It's so hard to lose family members. I wish you peace.

Warm regards,

Michael


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge Lucky! ((HUGS))


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you everybody. Its been a difficult year. Charlie is calmer now and spends her evenings checking on me and my husband spending time with each of us. Thank you for sharing my journey with Lucky through this forum. I appreciate it.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I am sitting here on break at work with tears rolling down my face. I am so very sorry. I know you will miss Lucky but I do believe you will see him and all your pups again one day. Try to think of him now with no more pain and suffering, just running free and happy and playing. Hold your memories close till you see him again.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lucky. I am in the same condition as Newlie-I'm at work and tears flowing.

Daisy now has Lucky and Lucky can finally get back to playing with Daisy. Try hard to hold that picture in your heart. Maybe it will help ease the pain just a little bit.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss Daisy & Lucky's mom. Sounds like you were all lucky to have each other. Rest in peace Lucky.

(((Hugs)))


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My deepest sympathy on your loss!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Newlie & Lynn Sorry about causing the tears at work. Thank you to everyone for your support through all of Lucky's trials and my learning how-to deal with my fur babies aging. The forum has helped so much in the past 5 years.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't think you're finished yet- your Charlie may have you pulling your hair out just for different reasons

No problem with the tears. There always pretty close at hand what with our situation here.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for the loss of Lucky. I will miss the stories about him. I agree with Traveler's Mom. Charlie will keep you going.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Lucky. I'm glad you have Charlie to help you thru. It's so hard to let go of such an uncomplicated love. 
"Until one has loved an animal, a part of ones soul remains unawakened"
I'm so glad you have been "awakened" by such wonderful and true friends as Lucky and Dasiy, Chevy and Thunder. They lit your thorch you will forever carry in your heart. Peace to you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lynn I'm sure your right about Charlie. I appreciate your understanding.
Loneforce Thank you . I have appreciated all the support and all the times you have wished my pups Happy Gotcha days and laughed along with all the adventures .
I had a lot of nervousness regarding starting a second thread after dealing with this in another thread but I wanted him to have a thread that I could come back to remember him.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

readaboutdogs said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Lucky. I'm glad you have Charlie to help you thru. It's so hard to let go of such an uncomplicated love.
> "Until one has loved an animal, a part of ones soul remains unawakened"
> I'm so glad you have been "awakened" by such wonderful and true friends as Lucky and Dasiy, Chevy and Thunder. They lit your thorch you will forever carry in your heart. Peace to you.


That is a great quote. You are absolutely right I have been enriched. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

How are you doing? I'm sure Charlie must be keeping you busy.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My heart goes out to you!! I am so sorry for your loss. Lucky was so fortunate to have such a devoted family to live with. He is now having a blast with Daisy; as well as Thunder and Chevy. Quite the greeting committee. I hope all those wonderful memories will soon bring comfort. Charlie will be there by your side helping to mend your broken heart. Hugs. Run free Lucky, run free sweet boy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Kelbonc and Jenny. Thank you. I am very glad I have Charlie and I am am sure she will give me a run for my money in the near future.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Lucky had a big heart and spirit. I remember the lovely birthday you gave him. And with equal grace, you managed his last days. I always thought Lucky was lucky to have you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Marybeth Thanks. I think we each gave the other equally as much love and care. Lucky still holds my heart.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My heart goes out to you.
Sheilah


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I am so sad to hear about Lucky, really loved hearing your stories about him. I can only imagine how hard of a year it's been for you, losing Chevy, Thunder, and now Lucky. I hope you have some peace knowing that you gave Lucky such an awesome life. You and Charlie are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It never gets any easier does it?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Astrovan and Nikkita Thank you . It been 12 days. I thought I heard him crying two days ago and jumped out of bed thinking he fell.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Lucky. And all the other losses you've had this past year. Charlie is a lucky girl to own such a caring person. Hugs.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh, so sad to read this but beautifully written. It sounds so familiar; I remember when we lost the last of the Fab 4; the entire group that we had for years was gone.
The cycle of life continues. Heal well. He was truly Lucky to live with you and be so loved to the very end. Are you without dogs now?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am very sorry to hear this. It is so hard to lose our babies.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Oh, so sad to read this but beautifully written. It sounds so familiar; I remember when we lost the last of the Fab 4; the entire group that we had for years was gone.
> The cycle of life continues. Heal well. He was truly Lucky to live with you and be so loved to the very end. Are you without dogs now?


 No I have Charlie . we have almost always had two dogs except for the 6 months after we lost Daisy till the girls came. I am not sure if I didn't have Charlie I could handle Lucky's loss. Charlie and the support from her is how I've managed. I still miss him. My husband cleaned up his toys I couldn't . I found one of his Squeak Feet this morning while playing with Charlie. Its still hard to believe he is gone.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

So sorry for your loss, I know how you feel, my dog passed away on March 29, it's only been a week. I'm with you in support and sorrow.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sindyeli said:


> So sorry for your loss, I know how you feel, my dog passed away on March 29, it's only been a week. I'm with you in support and sorrow.


It is unfortunately a group so many of us belong to and all will at one time . Thank you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> I am very sorry to hear this. It is so hard to lose our babies.


Thank you Kathy.


----------



## Wicked Seraphim (May 17, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss.. for your losses. It looks like it has been a tough year, and I certainly understand and can sympathize with that kind of pain. 

I hope this year brings you some smiles and warm, happy memories.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think the hardest task we have with our dogs is letting them go. We love them so much we accept that pain knowing it eases theirs. We share it with our friends who have felt the same pain and shed tears with us as they know how it is. The worst thing about our dogs is that they are never with us long enough, they leave our hearts wounded and yet fuller for having loved them.

Hugs to you, and to Lucky, who is now with Daisy, Chevy and Thunder.....


Lee


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lee and Seraphim Thank you. 
Lee you are so right that the pain of losing them is worth the the love and loyalty they give.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this news. I just read through this post and had tears in my eyes for you. I have not been on in a while but always remember all of your kind posts. I hope that Lucky is running free with Daisy! 
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Bear.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

*L* - Loyal
*U* - Unconditional
*C* - Connected
*K* - Kindred
*Y* - YOU are Loved


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> *L* - Loyal
> *U* - Unconditional
> *C* - Connected
> *K* - Kindred
> *Y* - YOU are Loved


GatorBytes I love that.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I just saw this. I am so very sorry for your loss.
Lucky was very lucky the day you rescued him.
He had a wonderful life with you.
God speed Lucky, you are in good company up there.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I hope Charlie is helping to cheer you up. Seems so empty when they're gone. At least now Pasta can keep Lucky company in heaven.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Astrovan I believe that Lucky ,Pasta Malik and Gator all going to get together and talk about their beloved families and trade stories.GSD Lover I'm sure your three pups will join them.

Charlie like Copper is helping me get through this and they do their best for us.


----------

